# al pasota / en  pasota



## vrizzo

Hola a todos.
Hay dos frases con la palabra pasota que no entendo bien, a decir:

estoy haciendo una traduciòn al pasota
explìcamelo en pasota
¿Alguien quiere ayudarme? Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Pinairun

vrizzo said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Hay dos frases con la palabra pasota que no entendo bien, a decir:
> 
> estoy haciendo una traduciòn al pasota
> explìcamelo en pasota
> ¿Alguien quiere ayudarme? Muchas gracias de antemano.


 
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/cult...ion/urbana/elpepicul/19790309elpepicul_3/Tes/


En este artículo del periódico El País, de España, se habla del lenguaje "pasota".

Creo que es lo que estás preguntando.

Saludos


----------



## Probo

vrizzo said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Hay dos frases con la palabra pasota que no entendo bien, a decir:
> 
> estoy haciendo una traduciòn al pasota
> explìcamelo en pasota
> ¿Alguien quiere ayudarme? Muchas gracias de antemano.


 
Hola: El "pasota" es lo que se llama una jerga. Se corresponde con la variante del idioma que, supuestamente, habla ese tipo de gente. Traducir al "pasota" es convertir una frase que está en español estándar a esa jerga. Decir algo en "pasota" es hablar en esa jerga. Saludos.


----------



## jmx

Yo creía que la palabra 'pasota' estaba pasada de moda desde hace muchos años.


----------



## vrizzo

Muchas gracias a todos por contestar a mi pregunta.
Especialmente  en consideraciòn de lo que observa *jmartins,* pienso util añadir que he leìdo las dos frases con "pelota" en el libro _Asesinato en el Comitè Central_ por M.V.Montalbàn


----------



## William Stein

vrizzo said:


> Hola a todos.
> Hay dos frases con la palabra pasota que no entendo bien, a decir:
> 
> estoy haciendo una traduciòn al pasota
> explìcamelo en pasota
> ¿Alguien quiere ayudarme? Muchas gracias de antemano.


Qué palabra intrigante, no la conocía. Juzgando por el articulo en El País, normalmente significa algo como anti-esnob, anti-intelectual. En sus ejemplos debe referirse a un discurso elitista que uno está traduciendo/explicando "para tontos", o sea para non-especialistas. como la serie de libros "para tontos".


----------



## Doraemon-

No lo interpreto así. Expresa sobre todo indiferencia, "pasar de todo" (temas intelectuales o cualquier otro tipo: las obligaciones del trabajo, por ejemplo), no tiene que ver con ser inteligente o no. Es la actitud de que no te importe nada.


----------



## William Stein

Doraemon- said:


> No lo interpreto así. Expresa sobre todo indiferencia, "pasar de todo" (temas intelectuales o cualquier otro tipo: las obligaciones del trabajo, por ejemplo), no tiene que ver con ser inteligente o no. Es la actitud de que no te importe nada.



Peude tener razón por lo general, estoy de acuerdo es una cuestión de actitud, no de inteligencia. Por eso dije "normalmente significa algo como anti-esnob, anti-intelectual" (o anti-autoritario, como un estudiante/trabajador sarcástico que dice bla bla bla...), pero aquí estoy intentendo explicar el sentido de esas frases específicas:

estoy haciendo una traduciòn al pasota
explìcamelo en pasota
Paradojalmente, eso de "para tontos" no tiene nada que ver con ser inteligente, tampoco. La gente que compra "Relatividad general para tontos" no se considera realmente tonta, cree que el tema es demasiado complicado. Es posible que la persona que dice esas frases no entienda "pasota" según la definición normal pero "Explicamelo con indiferencia" no tiene sentido, por eso supongo que quiere decir "explicamelo sencillamente" o "en términos humanos" ecc.


----------



## jilar

"Pasota", que yo sepa, siempre se usó -lo cierto es que es su origen- para aludir a una persona. Una que, a ojos de quien así lo llama, "pasa de todo". Aunque mejor se explicaría diciendo que apenas muestra interés en la mayoría de asuntos, sean del tipo que sea.

Pero yo no les presupongo una forma de hablar tan particular como para hablar de jerga pasota.

Calificar a alguien de pasota podría ser por invitarlo a participar en algo con más personas (un partido de fútbol, una reunión entre compañeros, ...) y que decline la invitación. Es decir, está "pasando" de eso. Se entiende que no va a  esa invitación porque no le interesa,  o pasa de ella.
El término surge de esa acepción de pasar.
Pasota= el que muestra indiferencia o poco interés en "algo".

Si yo invitara como en el ejemplo de antes, sobre todo varias veces, al autor de ese artículo, por muy doctor que sea y que use un lenguaje culto, créeme que tiene muchas posibilidades de que lo acabe considerando un pasota. ¿Por qué? Porque todas las veces que lo invito él pasa o no muestra interés en ello.



William Stein said:


> estoy intentendo explicar el sentido de esas frases específicas:
> 
> estoy haciendo una traducción al pasota


Esta sería ambigua.
Por lo visto parece que la usaron con la intención de que ahí pasota es una jerga (la que se le presume a todo pasota). Pero es que también se puede interpretar como la persona esa a quien consideramos pasota (independientemente de cómo hable).

Imagina que el filólogo del artículo, me pide que le haga una traducción de un texto porque él desconoce esa lengua y tampoco tiene el menor interés en aprenderla (está pasando de aprender ese idioma y me pide a mí que haga ese trabajo de traducírselo).
Pues entonces yo podría decir esa frase, tal cual. Quizá agregando "del doctor".


----------



## William Stein

Jilar: Su interpetación en los últimos párrafos coincida muy bién con la definición normal de "pasota" como "persona indiferente". Otra interpretación (la mía) con la misma idea es que "explicamelo en pasota" = digame lo qué es en un estilo para personas indiferentes como yo  = No soy especialista, no entiendo esta jerga scientífica/académica/técnica/elitista", solo quiero saber de qué se trata en términos básicos y sencillos y sin entrar en los detalles" (como la serie de libros "C++ [o otro tema complicado] para tontos".

Entiendo que es problemático interpretar términos con un sentido que no parece en el diccionario, sobre todo en un sitio como wordreference.com que está concebido para construir un diccionario con definiciones "correctas" y " universales". Sin embargo, como traductor, cada vez que encuento una frase poco clara, tengo que preguntarme "Que quiere decir el escritor realmente?". Entonces tengo 2 opciones: 1) pedir explicaciones al autor, lo que no es siempre posible o 2) encontrar una interpretación que no parezca ilógica, porque siempre van a echar la culpa al traductor. Así adopto una actitud práctica: traducir el texto de manera que tenga sentido, sin alejarme demasiado de las definiciones "dogmáticas". 

Creo que incluso para los propósitos de este sitio, es importante tener cuenta de los (ab)usos porque si muchas personas utilizan un término de la misma manera incorrecta durante cierto tiempo hay que saber lo que quieren decir = hay que incluir el neuvo sentido en el diccionario, tal vez con una advertencia del estilo " uso criticado" .


----------



## jilar

William Stein said:


> "explicamelo en pasota"


En este caso se usa "pasota" como si fuera un idioma.
Explícamelo en inglés/francés/español...

Pero, como te decía antes, yo desconozco ese uso (asimilar esa palabra a una jerga o una manera de hablar, ¿de quién? De aquel que llamamos "pasota").

Al pasota lo llamamos así por cómo actúa (si da muestras de no tener interés o de serle indiferente casi todo), no por cómo habla o qué tipo de lenguaje usa.

Nunca vi que a alguien por usar alguno de esos términos que indica el filólogo en su artículo, como menda por ejemplo, lo califiquen de pasota.
Él, como profesor, podría decir de un alumno que es un pasota si por ejemplo ve que no muestra interés en las clases, suspende los exámenes y parece no importarle, ...
Pero no por cómo habla. Por lo tanto hablar de un lenguaje/jerga pasota, como poco, es prejuicioso.
Sería como pensar que todos los deportistas hablan en su propio idioma (y llamar a este, idioma deportista = el propio de los deportistas).


----------



## Mister Draken

Doraemon- said:


> No lo interpreto así. Expresa sobre todo indiferencia, "pasar de todo" (temas intelectuales o cualquier otro tipo: las obligaciones del trabajo, por ejemplo), no tiene que ver con ser inteligente o no. Es la actitud de que no te importe nada.



Se relaciona, aunque solo sea parcialmente, con un argentinismo, y esto tal vez sorprenderá a @danieleferrari , derivado del italiano.

*menefreguismo*. (Del it. _menefreghismo_). I.1.m. _Ar._ Actitud indiferente o displicente hacia el entorno.



*menefreguista*. (Del it. _menefreghista_). I.1.adj/sust. _Ar._ _Referido a una persona_ _o a su actitud_, que muestra indiferencia o displicencia hacia el entorno.



En inglés estadounidense también existe la palabra derivada del italiano.


----------



## William Stein

La pregunta original era de saber el sentido de las frases:

estoy haciendo una traduciòn al pasota
explìcamelo en pasota
Desafortunadamente, el sentido de "indiferente" no tendría sentido en ninguna de las dos frases. Que se trata de una "persona indiferente" o de una "jerga indiferente" no tendría sentido en esas frases, sin  embargo *una combinación de las dos cosas *(un *lenguage* (no en el sentido de idioma sino como estilo *apto a satisfacer a una persona indiferente*/una persona no apasionada por el tema), eso sí tendría sentido como expliqué arriba. Hay que reconocer que las personas no siempre utilizan las palabras de una manera ortodoxa, el uso de las palabras varía non solamente de una región a otra sino tambíen de una persona a otra. Para traducir hay que imaginar lo que la persona quiere decir a veces en vez de quedar pegado a las definiciones familiares.  

Mister Draken: Conozco "Non mi frega niente" en italiano y lo equivalente en francés ("je m'en fous/je-m'en-foutiste") pero no veo ningún equivalente inglés derivada de "fregar" (no hay nada como "I-don't-give-a-f*'ist")  "Devil-may-care" es un poco parecido, pero otra vez, no veo una interpretación sensata en este sentido de las frases en cuestion.


----------



## William Stein

William Stein said:


> La pregunta original era de saber el sentido de las frases:
> 
> estoy haciendo una traduciòn al pasota
> explìcamelo en pasota
> Desafortunadamente, el sentido de "indiferente" no tendría sentido en ninguna de las dos frases. Que se trata de una "persona indiferente" o de una "jerga indiferente" no tendría sentido en esas frases, sin  embargo *una combinación de las dos cosas *(un *lenguage* (no en el sentido de idioma sino como estilo *apto a satisfacer a una persona indiferente*/una persona no apasionada por el tema), eso sí tendría sentido como expliqué arriba. Hay que reconocer que las personas no siempre utilizan las palabras de una manera ortodoxa, el uso de las palabras varía non solamente de una región a otra sino tambíen de una persona a otra. Para traducir hay que imaginar lo que la persona quiere decir a veces en vez de quedar pegado a las definiciones familiares.
> 
> Mister Draken: Conozco "Non mi frega niente" en italiano y lo equivalente en francés ("je m'en fous/je-m'en-foutiste") pero no veo ningúna frase equivalente en inglés derivada de "fregar" (no hay nada como "I-don't-give-a-f*'ist")  "Devil-may-care" es un poco parecido, pero otra vez, no veo una interpretación sensata en este sentido de las frases en cuestion.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Para mí sí existe un lenguaje pasota, una forma de hablar distintiva de los pasotas, pero no cualquier pasota, sino aquellos de los 80 , aquí describen algunas de sus características:  "El lenguaje «pasota» busca recursos en el mundo de la marginación urbana"
Pasotas y Quinquis

En la frase original se pide que traduzcan al idioma pasota, que digan X como lo diría un pasota.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Marsianitoh said:


> Para mí sí existe un lenguaje pasota, una forma de hablar distintiva de los pasotas, pero no cualquier pasota, sino aquellos de los 80 , aquí describen algunas de sus características:  "El lenguaje «pasota» busca recursos en el mundo de la marginación urbana"
> Pasotas y Quinquis
> 
> En la frase original se pide que traduzcan al idioma pasota, que digan X como lo diría un pasota.


De acuerdo con el estimado Marsianitoh; el pasota era primo del porreta y a estos tópicos personajes se les atribuia convencionalmente cierta forma de hablar.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

Un amigo pasota a otro:
-Tío, he visto una película alucinante.
-Si, y como se títula.
-*La chupa de chapa*.

Saludos.


----------



## Mister Draken

William Stein said:


> Mister Draken: Conozco "Non mi frega niente" en italiano y lo equivalente en francés ("je m'en fous/je-m'en-foutiste") pero no veo ningún equivalente inglés derivada de "fregar" (no hay nada como "I-don't-give-a-f*'ist")  "Devil-may-care" es un poco parecido, pero otra vez, no veo una interpretación sensata en este sentido de las frases en cuestion.



Me refería a https://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=menefreghism y menefreghista


----------



## William Stein

Marsianitoh said:


> Para mí sí existe un lenguaje pasota, una forma de hablar distintiva de los pasotas, pero no cualquier pasota, sino aquellos de los 80 , aquí describen algunas de sus características:  "El lenguaje «pasota» busca recursos en el mundo de la marginación urbana"
> Pasotas y Quinquis
> 
> En la frase original se pide que traduzcan al idioma pasota, que digan X como lo diría un pasota.


En este caso, un profesor frustrado de los años 80 podría decir con ironía a su colega: "Estoy haciendo una traducción al pasota" para decir: Estoy intendendo explicar este tema a esos jovenes "pasatos", digame como explicarlo en su jerga para que entiendan, porque no hablan castillano".

Sería lógico pero haría falto un contexto muy específico.


----------



## jilar

William, ¿entenderías las frases si en vez de pasota dijeran "cockney"?

Ese es un dialecto del inglés, propio de una zona de Londres y propio de una clase social, al menos en origen.

Pues aquí "pasota" está usado del mismo modo.
Dialecto pasota = Aquel propio del que es pasota.



Marsianitoh said:


> aquí describen algunas de sus características: "El lenguaje «pasota» busca recursos en el mundo de la marginación urbana"


Sí, ese artículo ya se indicó al principio de este hilo, en el 2008.
Hay que tener en cuenta que es un artículo de 1979. Acabábamos -los españoles- de salir de una dictadura y llegó la democracia... y con ella toda una serie de jóvenes que, a ojos de las personas mayores, recibían todo tipo de nombres; que si quinquis, punkis, jipis ... hasta mamarrachos.
Y todo esto porque ya no seguían las costumbres tradicionales (se vestían de forma estrafalaria, la música que escuchaban era terrorífica, drogas, etc...).
Quizá el autor del artículo se fijó, en general, en esa juventud -¿rebelde?- que llegaba a la universidad y dejó sus impresiones en él.

Puede que no encontrara un mejor término y por ello entrecomilló "pasota".


----------



## Marsianitoh

jilar said:


> Sí, ese artículo ya se indicó al principio de este hilo, en el 2008.


También he puesto otro enlace, cito a continuación un párrafo del mismo que resulta bastante esclarecedor:
''En la década de los 70 aparece el estereotipo de «*pasota*«, en lo que se convertirían buena parte de aquella juventud, se definían como los que pasaban, que no se implicaban, que se abstraían, quizás ayudados por sustancias psicotrópicas y por una jerga ininteligible, que en muchos casos provenía de ambientes carcelarios y del lenguaje caló.

La jerga juvenil consistía en el «cheli», empleada principalmente a finales de los años 70 y principios de los 80. Era la jerga propia de la «juventud pasota». Esta se reducía a ciertos grupos sociales con rasgos contraculturales y marginales.''

 Un ejemplo de habla ''pasota'' (de la misma web)': ''mi menda lerenda se abre a buscar a su costilla que está en queli, no sea que venga algún jeta y me la levante.''
Mas ejemplos del fenómeno sacados de la web de RTVE ( desenpolvando un programa de Hermida de la época) La juventud 'pasota' de los 80, a debate en 'Su turno' | RTVE.es 
''Los jóvenes de "tío", "tronco", "dabuti", "yo paso de", "qué bien te lo montas", "no me comas el coco" o "andar flipado"


----------



## jilar

Trastolillo said:


> La chupa de chapa.


Supongo que se refiere a "La chaqueta metálica" (del original Full Metal Jacket).

Podría ser un buen ejemplo para hacer entender a William ambas frases.


vrizzo said:


> estoy haciendo una traduciòn al pasota
> explìcamelo en pasota



Para la primera.
Tú eres traductor y un amigo ve que retitulas esa película como indicó Trastolillo. Tu amigo te pregunta:
-¿Por qué le cambias el título?
-Porque estoy haciendo una traducción al pasota (=una versión en dialecto pasota).

Para la segunda.
Tu amigo, que es un pasota, ve el título original de la peli y te dice:
-Explícamelo en pasota porque, tal y como está, no lo entiendo.
-Pues equivaldría a La chupa de chapa.
-¡Ah! !Cómo mola!


----------



## William Stein

Jilar. Tengo la impresión de que nunca lees nada de lo que escribo. Porque piensas que no entiendo el sentido de la palabra "pasota".  Leí el mismo artículo y el mismo mensaje de Marsianitoh, y acabo de dar un ejemplo de este uso que cabe perfectamente:

"En este caso, un profesor frustrado de los años 80 podría decir con ironía a su colega: "*Estoy haciendo una traducción al pasota" para decir: Estoy intendendo explicar este tema a esos jovenes "pasostas", digame como explicarlo en su jerga para que entiendan*, porque no hablan castillano".

*Sería lógico pero haría falto un contexto muy específico*."

Eso significa que esa interpretación estricta es posible pero tendría que tratarse de un intercambio irónico de los años 80 y por eso no me parece muy probable.

Tu ejemplo aquí  es muy artificial
*Tu amigo, que es un pasota, ve el título original de la peli y te dice:
-Explícamelo en pasota porque, tal y como está, no lo entiendo.*

No me convince para nada porque nunca ha habido nadie que solo hablaba "pasota" como si fuera un idioma extranjero. Es una idea absurda. Un pasota no es un apache o un marciano que no habla español sino un español rebelde de los 80 que hablaba o por lo menos entiendía perfectamente castillano pero preferia su jerga para demarcarse de los demas. Si no fuera asi, ni siquiera podría pedir en castillano una explicación en pasota.


----------



## Ballenero

No hay que tomárselo muy en serio.
No es un idioma ni tampoco un dialecto, es simplemente un slang callejero.
El termino “pasota” usándose para definir a alguien o a un grupo de personas está obsoleto.
Hoy en día se usa como adjetivo pero con otras connotaciones.

Ramoncín, el cantante de rock, sería un ejemplo de aquella época.
Años después recopiló todas esas palabras en el diccionario “El tocho cheli”.
No sé si hubo un Quijote escrito en cheli pero ¡sí! hubo una Biblia en cheli.


----------



## Trastolillo

jilar said:


> Supongo que se refiere a "La chaqueta metálica" (del original Full Metal Jacket).
> 
> Podría ser un buen ejemplo para hacer entender a William ambas frases.
> 
> 
> Para la primera.
> Tú eres traductor y un amigo ve que retitulas esa película como indicó Trastolillo. Tu amigo te pregunta:
> -¿Por qué le cambias el título?
> -Porque estoy haciendo una traducción al pasota (=una versión en dialecto pasota).
> 
> Para la segunda.
> Tu amigo, que es un pasota, ve el título original de la peli y te dice:
> -Explícamelo en pasota porque, tal y como está, no lo entiendo.
> -Pues equivaldría a La chupa de chapa.
> -¡Ah! !Cómo mola!



Hola.




Saludos.


----------



## jilar

William Stein said:


> Tu ejemplo aquí es muy artificial
> *Tu amigo, que es un pasota, ve el título original de la peli y te dice:
> -Explícamelo en pasota porque, tal y como está, no lo entiendo.*
> 
> No me convince para nada porque nunca ha habido nadie que solo hablaba "pasota" como si fuera un idioma extranjero. Es una idea absurda. Un pasota no es un apache o un marciano que no habla español sino un español rebelde de los 80 que hablaba o por lo menos entiendía perfectamente castillano pero preferia su jerga para demarcarse de los demas. Si no fuera asi, ni siquiera podría pedir en castillano una explicación en pasota.


Por supuesto. De acuerdo en casi todo lo que dices. Al menos en la lógica de tu razonamiento.
Pero si partimos de una frase que es como es:


vrizzo said:


> explìcamelo en pasota


Habrá que inventarse una situación, por absurda o artificial que sea, donde poder integrar esa frase.
O eso o que vrizzo nos mostrase dónde la encontró.



William Stein said:


> Jilar. Tengo la impresión de que nunca lees nada de lo que escribo


Perdona la confusión. Había respondido tras leer mensajes tuyos pasados donde no parecía que entendieras las frases. Me refiero al #6 y al #8.

Y no a los posteriores.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola, de nuevo.


El Quijote en *PASOTA*


> _¡Que flipe tío!, que el tal don quijote y el pavoncio de Sancho se colaron en un castillejo, y los muy imbéciles vieron fantasmas. Si bueno y mi madre es calva, quien se lo va a tragar. Bueno encima del cague que se llevaron van y les mangaron no se que de un yelmo, por cierto ¿Qué coño es eso?_



Saludos.


----------



## Marsianitoh

William Stein said:


> La pregunta original era de saber el sentido de las frases:
> 
> estoy haciendo una traduciòn al pasota
> explìcamelo en pasota
> Desafortunadamente, el sentido de "indiferente" no tendría sentido en ninguna de las dos frases. Que se trata de una "persona indiferente" o de una "jerga indiferente" no tendría sentido en esas frases, sin  embargo *una combinación de las dos cosas *(un *lenguage* (no en el sentido de idioma sino como estilo *apto a satisfacer a una persona indiferente*/una persona no apasionada por el tema), eso sí tendría sentido como expliqué arriba. Hay que reconocer que las personas no siempre utilizan las palabras de una manera ortodoxa, el uso de las palabras varía non solamente de una región a otra sino tambíen de una persona a otra. Para traducir hay que imaginar lo que la persona quiere decir a veces en vez de quedar pegado a las definiciones familiares.


Pasotas ha habido antes y hay ahora, pero los únicos con una forma de hablar tan especial  que irónicamente parezca otro idioma y por lo tanto hablemos de "traducir", son los que te hemos mencionado hasta ahora.
Ningún nativo ( al menos en España, desconozco qué uso tiene " pasota" en otros lugares )  utiliza " en pasota" con el sentido que le quieres ver tú de "para tontos" o " para desinteresados". No tenemos más texto, pero aún así, para los nativos  de cierta edad esa expresión es clara y meridiana ( tenemos el contexto socio- cultural, los más jóvenes probablemente no lo entenderían).
Si un alumno me pidiera ( lo dudo mucho pues desconocen el concepto " hablar como los pasotas ") "Explícame  el Past Perfect en pasota" entendería que quiere que se lo explique utilizando jerga ochentera ( y lo mandaría a tomar viento). No entendería de ningún modo " explícamelo para tontos" o " explícamelo como para que lo entienda sin ningún esfuerzo/ aunque no quiera" ( ¡Ojalá existiera eso!). Simplemente no asociamos " pasota" o "en pasota" con ese concepto.


----------



## William Stein

Marsianatoh: No digo que sea fácil  traducir esas frases, pero un traductor (como Vrizzo posiblemente) hay que poner algo que no parezca completamente absurda en el contexto (que no tenemos: podría ser un texto de los años 80 o del año pasado) Sino, te van a echar la culpa como traductor porque el cliente y el intermedarios que te dan la traducción son supuestamente infallibles.

Mi idéa con no es "explícamelo como para que lo entienda sin ningún esfuerzo/ aunque no quiera" sino, por ejemplo, "explicamelo como a una persona que no se interesa mucho por el tema" , por ejemplo, pero solo estoy adivinando. Talvez no es un sentido frecuente pero no parece absurdo.,


----------



## jilar

William Stein said:


> "explicamelo como a una persona que no se interesa mucho por el tema"


Si alguien me dice eso, le diré:
-Si no te interesa el tema  ¿para qué quieres que te lo explique? Anda. No me hagas gastar saliva.

Lo que tienes que tener claro es que "pasota" originalmente alude a un tipo de persona, incluso no tiene que ser español ni de los años 70 u 80 anotados.

Pero en ambas frases que nos presentó vrizzo, ahí "pasota" refiere a esa forma de hablar típica de los pasotas, o sea una jerga o un dialecto, como prefieras llamarlo.

¿Qué palabras serían las usadas en esa jerga "pasota"?
En vez de coche, buga; en vez de referirse a una persona (hombre, chico, señor...) dicen "el menda"; en vez de chaqueta dicen chupa ( y el prototipo de pasota llevaba una chupa de cuero);  etc...

De este modo puedes coger cualquier tipo de texto en español o en cualquier otra lengua y trasladar lo que dice ese texto al dialecto "pasota".

Te pongo otro ejemplo. Sabrás que a los extranjeros los llamamos guiris. En principio esa palabra alude a una persona.
Pero podrías escuchar a alguien decir:
-Había dos en la tienda que no se les entendía nada. Hablaban (en) guiri.*

Ahí guiri refiere a "un idioma que yo - el hablante- desconozco". Y como está hablando en español, será cualquier otro idioma.

*Eso se diría así razonando que cualquier "guiri" ( ya sea inglés, alemán, francés...) habla en guiri (el inglés habla inglés, el alemán hablará alemán, ...)


----------



## William Stein

William Stein said:


> "explicamelo como a una persona que no se interesa mucho por el tema"


Jilar "Si alguien me dice eso, le diré:
-Si no te interesa el tema ¿para qué quieres que te lo explique? Anda. No me hagas gastar saliva."

No va a decirlo expliicitamente que no se interesa por el tema. Te doy un ejemplo. Un joven antimaterialista cuyo padre acaba de morir tiene que entender algo muy técnico relacionado con la bolsa. Podría decirle al abogado: "Explicamelo en pasota" para decir explicamelo como para un pasotaa/hippy como yo que no sepa nada de la bolsa y en aquel caso "El abogado conservador puede quejarse a su colego: "Tengo que hacer una traducción al pasota" para decir con ironia tengo que explicar esa operación complicada a uno de esos rebeldes idiotas que no habla más que su jerga infernal".

Están utilizando la palabra "pasota" de manera normal? Por supuestio que no, están asociando la jerga pasota en el sentido estricto con la clase de joven rebelde  que habla/hablaba esa jerga. Eso se llama metonomía y se hace todo el tiempo. La interpretación literal sería posible también en ciertos contextos. por ejemplo en una clase de jergas del pasado, si la tarea consiste en traducir un texto normal en jerga  pasota y talez esas clases existen, pero no deben ser muy frecuentes.

El problema es que no tenemos el contexto. Es como sí la pregunta era saber  el sentido la frase de "agitar la bandera", en una situación donde un padre nacionalista está haciendo discursos polítiicas a la mesa y su hija dice deja de agitar la bandera todo el tiempo y yo digo que es probablemente figurativo para decir "deja de hacer discursos super-patrióticas" y tu me dices, no no no, una bandera es una tela de forma comúnmente rectangular, que se asegura por uno de sus lados a un asta o a una driza y se emplea como enseña o señal de una nación, una ciudad o una institución

Bueno el sentido literal es posible si el papá está agitando una bandera pero sino hay que buscar un sentiido figurativo. Como no tenemos el contexto el sentido podría ser figurativo o literal, pero non sirve para nadar repetir el sentido literal, que es obvio. La  cuestión para un traductor es cuàl es más probable en el contexto, y como no tenemos el contexto....


----------



## Marsianitoh

William Stein said:


> Jilar "Si alguien me dice eso, le diré:
> -Si no te interesa el tema ¿para qué quieres que te lo explique? Anda. No me hagas gastar saliva."
> 
> No va a decirlo expliicitamente que no se interesa por el tema. Te doy un ejemplo. Un joven antimaterialista cuyo padre acaba de morir tiene que entender algo muy técnico relacionado con la bolsa. Podría decirle al abogado: "Explicamelo en pasota" para decir explicamelo como para un pasotaa/hippy como yo que no sepa nada de la bolsa y en aquel caso "El abogado conservador puede quejarse a su colego: "Tengo que hacer una traducción al pasota" para decir con ironia tengo que explicar esa operación complicada a uno de esos rebeldes idiotas que no habla más que su jerga infernal".
> 
> Están utilizando la palabra "pasota" de manera normal? Por supuestio que no, están asociando la jerga pasota en el sentido estricto con la clase de joven rebelde  que habla/hablaba esa jerga. Eso se llama metonomía y se hace todo el tiempo. La interpretación literal sería posible también en ciertos contextos. por ejemplo en una clase de jergas del pasado, si la tarea consiste en traducir un texto normal en jerga  pasota y talez esas clases existen, pero no deben ser muy frecuentes.


Esos ejemplos que pones  no tienen demasiado sentido, no son naturales,  si el cliente se identifica como pasota, si dice explícamelo en pasota, se podría entender explícamelo en mi idioma para que yo lo entienda.  Pero me parece una situación muy muy improbable, el utilizar el tipo de lenguaje de los pasotas no implica hacer más sencillo el contenido a explicar. Lo que pediría el pasota en cuestión de forma natural es " explícamelo en plan fácil/ sin florituras/...". Si yo no sé de informática ( no me gusta y paso de ella)  y quiero que mi compañera me explique algo en plan fácil, como para que yo lo entienda, en mi vida diría " explícamelo en pasota", lo que digo es " explícamelo como pa' tontos".
" En pasota/ al pasota" no quiere decir "de forma que yo lo entienda porque paso del tema".


----------



## Mister Draken

Según lo entiendo, pasota es una persona que pasa de un tema, que no le interesa, que le es indiferente. No significa que sea tonto. "Pasota" no es una jerga (como el lunfardo), pero los pasotas desarrollaron modos de hablar.

Explicarles algo a las personas indiferentes no tiene mucho sentido simplemente porque no les interesa.

—¿Sabes cuál es la diferencia entre la ignorancia y la indiferencia?

—No lo sé y no me interesa.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

William Stein said:


> La  cuestión para un traductor es cuàl es más probable en el contexto, y como no tenemos el contexto....





William Stein said:


> Mi idéa con no es "explícamelo como para que lo entienda sin ningún esfuerzo/ aunque no quiera" sino, por ejemplo, "explicamelo como a una persona que no se interesa mucho por el tema" , por ejemplo, pero solo estoy adivinando. Talvez no es un sentido frecuente pero no parece absurdo.,



Para decirlo en términos de probabilidad y estadística, la interpretación que propones es posible, pero según mi visión es altamente improbable. Me quedo con las opciones que presentan Jilar, Mister Draken, Marsianitoh et al.


----------



## jilar

Mister Draken said:


> pasota es una persona que pasa de un tema, que no le interesa, que le es indiferente


De un tema/asunto o de cualquier cosa, por eso se suele explicar como "que pasa de todo". Ese todo* incluye todo lo que uno pueda imaginar y no de "todas las cosas" porque habrá cosas que sí le interesen o disfrute hacer el pasota.

* Incluso pasar ( no hacer caso) de otras personas.
Ejemplo: Una embarazada sube al bus y este va lleno. Justo al lado de la embarazada hay un chico en el asiento y este ni se inmuta, se queda sentado y no le cede el sitio a la mujer.
Pues bien, algunos que vieran esa escena sería muy normal que dijeran algo como:
-Mira qué pasota el chico. ¡Ay, si volviera Franco!
(Lo de Franco es solo para darle ambiente ochentero al ejemplo)


El lunfardo que mencionas es otro buen ejemplo donde podríamos verlo usado como en las frases aquí planteadas.
O incluso el vesre.

Supongamos un argentino joven maravillado por cómo habla su abuelo cuando lo hace al revés, o sea, dice las frases "en vesre".
-Abuelo, abuelo, aprendí un palabra que usan en España y es "pasota". Dímelo** en vesre. 
- Tasopa.
- Ja ja ja, me encanta cómo lo dices. Tengo que practicarlo.

**Cambié explicar a decir para hacerlo más natural.


----------



## William Stein

Hakuna Matata said:


> Para decirlo en términos de probabilidad y estadística, la interpretación que propones es posible, pero según mi visión es altamente improbable. Me quedo con las opciones que presentan Jilar, Mister Draken, Marsianitoh et al.


Ambas frases son ejemplos de la noción de "hapax", o sea no hay otros ejemplos idénticos en Google, así que no se puede hablar de estadisticas. Y todas las explicaciones hasta aquí son altamente improbables (para mi, no hubo ninguna respuesta definitiva durante esos 14 años) fuera de ciertos contextos muy poco frecuentes (sería muy útil conocer el año, el entorno, la edad/clase social de los interlocutores, ecc.).

Lo interesante de este debate para mí (aparte de conocer el sentido general del término en cuestión) es que muestra muy claramente la diferencia entre lo prescriptivo y lo descriptivo. La mayoria de los participantes parecen pensar que todo el mundo habla su idioma no solo de manera correcta (nosotros los españoles no  lo diríamos eso, yo no me exprimiría asi, no es correcto esa manera de hablar, yo no lo entendería así) sino tambièn sin ironía or humor. Esas hipotesis son típicas de la actitud académica/normativa. que no tiene nada que ver con el uso del lenguaje en la realidad, que es el desafió que tienen que enfrontar los traductores de textos muy mal escritos (y peor con lo hablado, por supuesto). No puedo decirles cuántas veces tuve que traducir un texto francés, por ejemplo, y cuando pido ayuda a un nativo me dicen: "Lo siento, tu  no puedes decir eso, eso no tiene sentido, yo nunca diría eso" ecc. Y tengo que decir "Pero no es de mi, está escrito por un francés!". La mayoría de los textos en el mundo de negocios, incluso textos jurídicos, sin hablar de la publicidad y periodismo, son llenos de contradicciones y errores pero hay que traducirlos. Lo que hay que hacer es adivinar lo que quiso decir el escritor en el contexto.


----------



## Mister Draken

William Stein said:


> La mayoria de los participantes parecen pensar que todo el mundo habla su idioma no solo de manera correcta (nosotros los españoles no  lo diríamos eso, yo no me exprimiría asi, no es correcto esa manera de hablar, yo no lo entendería así) sino tambièn sin ironía or humor. Esas hipotesis son típicas de la actitud académica/normativa. que no tiene nada que ver con el uso del lenguaje en la realidad, que es el desafió que tienen que enfrontar los traductores de textos muy mal escritos (y peor con lo hablado, por supuesto).



No es mi caso. No pienso que todo el mundo habla mi idioma. Y más que la discusión entre el prescriptivismo y el descriptivismo, creo que aquí está en juego la comprensión del término y, por consiguiente, su buen o mal uso idiomático. Si se parte del supuesto que "pasota" es una jerga, se hace muy difícil traducir semejante error. Yo no diría "dímelo en pasota"; tal vez diría "explícamelo de forma que capte mi interés, ya sabes que paso del tema".

Soy traductor; en ocasiones traduzco libros con errores y sin haber sido editados. Sé de lo que hablas. Por ejemplo, en un libro que estoy traduciendo la autora afirma que Julio César fue un emperador romano. No puedo traducir esa barbaridad, tengo que señalar el error a  mi editora y en todo caso proponerle una alternativa. Y hago transedición todo el tiempo (porque también soy editor, aunque con menos experiencia que como traductor). Pero que un autor escriba mal en su propio idioma no quiere decir que tenga que reproducir ese forma mala de escribir en mi traducción; tengo que tener en mente al lector, que entienda. Porque ese mismo lector va a creer que el burro soy yo y no el autor. Si no se trata de reproducir el habla o escritura ilógica o agramatical (en la literatura), en los libros de negocios, textos jurídicos, publicidad, periodismo, ensayos, etcétera prefiero desentrañar qué diablos quiso decir el autor.
Y en este caso desentrañar significa enmendar el mal uso de "pasota". Sin dudas.


----------



## jilar

William Stein said:


> para mi, no hubo ninguna respuesta definitiva durante esos 14 años


Yo lo veo de otro modo.

La duda tenía fácil solución. Con apenas dos respuestas el creador encontró la solución.
 Fíjate en la #3, de manera concisa y simple Probo le explicó cómo se estaba usando ahí el término. Habló de una "jerga".

Es, como puedes ver, lo mismo que te estamos explicando los que participamos tras tú rescatar el tema.

Ahora bien, si leemos la respuesta final que dio el creador, @vrizzo,  del tema para agradecer la ayuda podemos leer esto:


vrizzo said:


> Especialmente en consideraciòn de lo que observa *jmartins,* pienso util añadir que he leìdo las dos frases con "pelota" en el libro _Asesinato en el Comitè Central_ por M.V.Montalbàn



¿Jmartins es jmx o quién?

¿Vrizzo realmente vio las frases como las plantea en su pregunta o las vio usando "pelota" en vez de "pasota"?

"Pelota" también se usa para referirse a una persona (aquel que te hace la pelota= es un pelota). Desconozco si se puede usar como si fuera una forma de hablar, un dialecto o jerga. Me extrañaría.

Pienso que lo más probable es que fuese una errata que pasó desapercibida. Quisiera escribir "pasota" y quizá el corrector le puso "pelota".

A saber.


----------



## William Stein

Perdón Probo fue quien dice que pasota significaba una jerga, pero no explica esas frases. El hecho de que Vrizzo dice gracias no es una prueba seria de lo significado real de ambas frases tampoco. Hay que admitir que esas frases son muy poco claras y no vas a convencerme de lo contrario. El problema es que Vrizzo no daba el contexto exacto. Saber que parecen en cierto libro no es suficiente, hay que saber también las frases alrededor con las explicaciones necesarias, por supuesto). Intenté descargar un PDF del libro pero todavía no he encontrado. Yo diría que suena más como una broma que otra cosa, incluso según las interpretaciones que dije arriba. Como ya dije varias veces, no se puede juzgar sin el contexto (el año, la ocupación/edad/clase social, etc.).  De todos modos, nunca dije que pasota no podía tender el significado literal en un contexto muy específico. Lo que dije es que las frases son muy raras aún así.


----------



## jilar

Aquí lo tienes:
Narrar la ciudad: el Madrid de Carvalho. Caracterización y dificultades traslaticias | Rodríguez Abella | Estudios de Lingüística Aplicada

Julio bromeaba con Carmela:

—Aquí donde me ves no soy un ignorante. Estoy haciendo una traducción de Lenin al pasota. A ver, dime algo de Lenin y te lo traduzco.

—Si yo no sé nada de Lenin, chico, soy de la puta base.

—Algo sabrás.

—A ver: explícame lo de la dictadura del proletariado en pasota.

—*Los rojeras gusan pasar por el aro a los tragones hasta arrascar el raje en el fregao de los colores. La curranda ha de antoligar el cotarro. Pero esto es tirao.* [Asesinato, 103]

Lo que te marco en negrita estaría dicho "en (jerga) pasota".
Y lo que subrayé serían las frases en cuestión, aunque las presentó de forma más simple.


----------



## William Stein

Sí,  acabo de encontrar eso también. Nunca  dije que no puede significar "jerga", lo que dije es que las frases en cuestión todavia parecen raras y hay que tener el contexto para entenderlas bien.

Esta frase parece antes en la página 47 de la version Kindle:
Se esperaba un comité de recepción encabezado por algún antiguo obrero reconvertido en funcionario del partido y en cambio fue recibido por dos muchachos recién salidos de *una comedia de costumbres pasotas*.

Para mí "costumbres pasotas" significa "costumbres típicas de las personas que hablan la jerga pasota", como propuse antes.

Luego viene tu citación:
—Aquí donde me ves no soy un ignorante. Estoy haciendo una traducción de Lenin al pasota. A ver, dime algo de Lenin y te lo traduzco.

—Si yo no sé nada de Lenin, chico, soy de la puta base.

—Algo sabrás.

—A ver: explícame lo de la dictadura del proletariado en pasota.

El contexto muestra bien que están hablando con ironía y las tres últimas frases coinciden exactamente con mi interpretación arriba: "no sé nada de eso, explicamelo como para tontos/en languaje simple. Tienes razón que  lo que sigue es una  traducción en esa jerga, pero es una broma, solo está mostrando, el sentido "profondo" es que hay que explicarlo en términos que pueden entender las personas ignorantes (como "para tontos"), pero probablemente está hablando con ironía otra vez, todovia no conozco bastante bien los personajes para saber.



Montalbán, Manuel Vázquez. Asesinato en el Comité Central (Carvalho) (Spanish Edition) (p. 47). Editorial Planeta. Kindle Edition.


----------



## Marsianitoh

William Stein said:


> Sí,  acabo de encontrar eso también. Nunca  dije que no puede significar "jerga", lo que dije es que las frases en cuestión todavia parecen raras y hay que tener el contexto para entenderlas bien.
> 
> Esta frase parece antes en la página 47 de la version Kindle:
> Se esperaba un comité de recepción encabezado por algún antiguo obrero reconvertido en funcionario del partido y en cambio fue recibido por dos muchachos recién salidos de *una comedia de costumbres pasotas*.
> 
> Para mí "costumbres pasotas" significa "costumbres típicas de las personas que hablan la jerga pasota", como propuse antes.
> 
> Luego viene tu citación:
> —Aquí donde me ves no soy un ignorante. Estoy haciendo una traducción de Lenin al pasota. A ver, dime algo de Lenin y te lo traduzco.
> 
> —Si yo no sé nada de Lenin, chico, soy de la puta base.
> 
> —Algo sabrás.
> 
> —A ver: explícame lo de la dictadura del proletariado en pasota.
> 
> El contexto muestra bien que están hablando con ironía y las tres últimas frases coinciden exactamente con mi interpretación arriba: "no sé nada de eso, explicamelo como para tontos/en languaje simple. Tienes razón que  lo que sigue es una  traducción en esa jerga, pero es una broma, solo está mostrando, el sentido "profondo" es que hay que explicarlo en términos que pueden entender las personas ignorantes (como "para tontos"), pero probablemente está hablando con ironía otra vez, todovia no conozco bastante bien los personajes para saber.
> 
> 
> 
> Montalbán, Manuel Vázquez. Asesinato en el Comité Central (Carvalho) (Spanish Edition) (p. 47). Editorial Planeta. Kindle Edition.


Montalbán está utilizando "tradúcemelo al pasota"  para decir "dímelo el lenguaje pasota"  y si en tu traducción cambias que le pide que explique el marxismo en jerga diciendo " explícamelo como para que lo entiendan los ignorantes" te estás cargando el párrafo. Lo que le pide es " explícamelo como lo diría alguien de tu clase, un pasota" y un pasota era alguien joven de clase baja, que no se implicaba, que tonteaba con las drogas y hablaba de una forma especial...¿Qué no eran especialmente cultos? Evidentemente, pero no te puedes quedar solo con eso como haces tú no entiendo muy bien porqué.
Además dices que la interpretación " literal" de " tradúcemelo al pasota" es muy improbable y que se necesitaría un contexto muy específico, que en los demás casos hay que entender ese otro significado " profundo", " metonímico" que dices que tiene. Yo creo que es al contrario, que la opción literal es prácticamente la única.
A mi modo de ver, " tradúcemelo al pasota" es:
1- Una expresión muy infrecuente en castellano.
2- No tiene otro sentido que tradúcemelo al lenguaje de los pasotas, entendiendo por pasotas a aquellos de los 70/80, es decir aquellos que tenían un lenguaje/ jerga característico. Si te lo traducen al pasota te lo traducen a un lenguaje barriobajero, inculto, marginal, de una época concreta... todas esas connotaciones están ahí pero van en un pack. Los pasotas actuales hablan como todo quisqui y esas connotaciones se han perdido,  la frase no tendría sentido.
3- Para decir " explicámelo como para tontos" decimos directamente " explicámelo como para tontos" y otras frases parecidas.


----------



## Lamarimba

Si alguien no alcanza a entender cualquier cosa tal como está explicada, entonces puede pedir que se lo expliquen *en cristiano*, o *en román paladino*. Incluso si lo quiere sin rodeos, por doloroso que sea, *en plata*. De manera que *cualquiera* lo pueda entender.

El asunto es que el pasota *no* es (no era) cualquiera. Fue alguien con unas maneras muy particulares de hablar. Ha sido entonces mil veces caricaturizado y ridiculizado, como hacemos con todo aquello que *se sale de lo normal*.


Por aquí, cuando explicas algo de todas las maneras posibles y aún así  no se enteran, entonces se dice: ¿es que hablo *en chino*?, y de manera un poquito más violenta: ¿te lo digo* en inglés*?


----------



## William Stein

Marsianitoh said:


> Montalbán está utilizando "tradúcemelo al pasota"  para decir "dímelo el lenguaje pasota"  y si en tu traducción cambias que le pide que explique el marxismo en jerga diciendo " explícamelo como para que lo entiendan los ignorantes" te estás cargando el párrafo. Lo que le pide es " explícamelo como lo diría alguien de tu clase, un pasota" y un pasota era alguien joven de clase baja, que no se implicaba, que tonteaba con las drogas y hablaba de una forma especial...¿Qué no eran especialmente cultos? Evidentemente, pero no te puedes quedar solo con eso como haces tú no entiendo muy bien porqué.
> Además dices que la interpretación " literal" de " tradúcemelo al pasota" es muy improbable y que se necesitaría un contexto muy específico, que en los demás casos hay que entender ese otro significado " profundo", " metonímico" que dices que tiene. Yo creo que es al contrario, que la opción literal es prácticamente la única.
> A mi modo de ver, " tradúcemelo al pasota" es:
> 1- Una expresión muy infrecuente en castellano.
> 2- No tiene otro sentido que tradúcemelo al lenguaje de los pasotas, entendiendo por pasotas a aquellos de los 70/80, es decir aquellos que tenían un lenguaje/ jerga característico. Si te lo traducen al pasota te lo traducen a un lenguaje barriobajero, inculto, marginal, de una época concreta... todas esas connotaciones están ahí pero van en un pack. Los pasotas actuales hablan como todo quisqui y esas connotaciones se han perdido,  la frase no tendría sentido.
> 3- Para decir " explicámelo como para tontos" decimos directamente " explicámelo como para tontos" y otras frases parecidas.


Estoy de acuerdo que es una expresión muy infrecuente, entonces porque tiene esa actitud "decimos directamente" como si todo los españoles expresarian la misma idea exactamente iguales y no pueden ser irónicos ni torcer el sentido de las palabras. Los mismos personajes que antes son gurús de la no-trasparencia  y ambigüedad:

"Va a haber tomate y el PSOE se va a volcar en la campaña de UGT. —De todas maneras *cualquier intervención o pregunta que se haga durante la reunión ha de ser contestada con una cierta ambigüedad. Las posiciones claras y tajantes muchas veces esconden oscuridad y vacilación*." Montalbán, Manuel Vázquez. Asesinato en el Comité Central (Carvalho) (Spanish Edition) (pp. 12-13). Editorial Planeta. Kindle Edition.

Y  luego yo mismo repetí various veces arriba que "pasota" *podría* *utilizarse *para significar "típico de las personas marginalizadas que utilizan esa jerga" por asociación/metonimía pero eso da  mucho espacio para interpretaciones diferentes según el contexto, así que encuentro misteriosa su afirmación  "no tiene otro significado que..." sobre todo en una novela llena de usos irónicos y no-convencionales. Bueno anoto el pasaje (y no estoy sujiriendo eso como traducción):

Julio *bromeaba* con Carmela: (Hay que admitir que Ud. no captó nada de la ironia. Al contrario, insistía que era un intercambio normal que todos nosotros los españoles expresarían exactamente iguales. En realidad, nadie diría ninguna de las dos frases fuera de un contexto irónico, como los contextos que propuse varias veces arriba, así que  no sirve explicarlas como algo normal que decimos de esta manera normal...


*Julio: —Aquí donde me ves no soy un ignorante. Estoy haciendo una traducción de Lenin al pasota. A ver, dime algo de Lenin y te lo traduzco. *
(lo chistoso es que de no consideran "pasota" como algo serio que distinguiria un sabio de los mortales; para traducirlo, podría ser qualquier jerga inglesa que un no toma en serio, como "pig latin", a menos de dejar una larga nota en la traducción, lo que es poco frecuente en novelas, sobre todo cuando no es esencial saber exactamente que es)

*Carmela *—*Si yo no sé nada de Lenin, chico, soy de la puta base*. [Carmela es el seudónimo de una agente secreta que debe saberlo todo sobre el comunismo)

*.... A ver: explícame lo de la dictadura del proletariado en pasota*
Otra vez Carmela está bromeando, no quiere realmente una explicación, es solo una broma, así que "para tontos" ("for dummies") captaría el humor y la ironia.

Ud. dice: 3- Para decir " explicámelo como para tontos" decimos directamente " explicámelo como para tontos" y otras frases parecidas.
Pero no se puede hacer este tipo de generalización (nosotros los españoles "lo decimos" siempre así),  porque en este contexto están haciendo juegos de palabras y un español tipico nunca diría "explicamelo en pasota" fuera de un dialógo irónico muy sofisticado. Así que hay que pensar y analisarlo  para entender la idea, dado que no hay ningún equivalente exacto,  si uno quiere hace pasar la idea para otro idioma.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Chico, yo tiro la toalla, si quieres seguir equivocado, tú mismo,  pero ten claro que no estás entendiendo bien la oración.
Bromea porque le está tomando  el pelo a la chavala  diciendo una chorrada del tamaño de que "  traduce al pasota a Lenin",  como si los pasotas hablarán un idioma diferente al castellano, y luego encima le suelta la frase en jerga para hacerle gracia, ahí está la única broma.
"Para tontos" no capta ninguna broma ni supuesta ironía. Simplemente te estás obcecando en verle a esa frase un sentido que no tiene y que ningún nativo de los que hemos participado  le ve.
Una explicación " en pasota" es una explicación dada utilizando la jerga de los pasotas, no una explicación para tontos.
La expresión " tradúcemelo al pasota" es infrecuente porque el lenguaje de los pasotas pasó de moda hace décadas. Y porque incluso entonces nadie se dedicaba a traducir nada al pasota.  Fuera de un contexto en el que aparezcan pasotas y su jerga esa oración no tiene sentido.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

William Stein said:


> Ambas frases son ejemplos de la noción de "hapax", o sea no hay otros ejemplos idénticos en Google, así que no se puede hablar de estadisticas. Y todas las explicaciones hasta aquí son altamente improbables (para mi, no hubo ninguna respuesta definitiva durante esos 14 años) fuera de ciertos contextos muy poco frecuentes (sería muy útil conocer el año, el entorno, la edad/clase social de los interlocutores, ecc.).


Error mí, debería haberlo puesto entre comillas. "Probabilidad y estadística" es el nombre usual de la materia (en general a nivel universitario) que trata esos dos tópicos. No me estaba refiriendo a hacer una estadística, precisamente por el carácter casi único de las expresiones que se están tratando.

Me hago eco de las consideraciones de Marsianitoh y también arrojo la toalla. Si quieres seguir rizando el rizo... ¡buena suerte!


----------



## jilar

William Stein said:


> Esta frase parece antes en la página 47 de la version Kindle:
> Se esperaba un comité de recepción encabezado por algún antiguo obrero reconvertido en funcionario del partido y en cambio fue recibido por dos muchachos recién salidos de *una comedia de costumbres pasotas*.
> 
> Para mí "costumbres pasotas" significa "costumbres típicas de las personas que hablan la jerga pasota", como propuse antes.


Vale, pero esta es una frase diferente  que hasta ahora nadie había tenido en cuenta.
Para ello habría que abrir otro tema.

En las dos frases que mostró vrizzo el término pasota funciona como nombre.
Si yo te digo:
-Explícame la teoría de la relatividad ( o cualquier otra cosa) en inglés*.

O para la segunda frase:
-Estoy haciendo una traducción al inglés* de este texto, ¿ le podrías echar un ojo a ver si ves algún fallo?

¿Acaso entenderías otra cosa que no fuera el idioma inglés?

* Ahí puse el idioma inglés, pero puedes poner cualquier otra forma de hablar. Se considere lengua, dialecto, jerga... o como quieras considerar a esa forma de hablar.

No hay más.


----------

